
Silicon Valley tech firm must pay Filipinos $160K in back wages - ArtDev
http://globalnation.inquirer.net/139249/silicon-valley-tech-firm-must-pay-filipino-workers-160k-in-back-wages-damages
======
ArtDev
Summary:

\-----

BiTMICRO Networks Inc. (of Fremont, California) paid some workers as little as
$1.66 per hour after importing them from the Philippines on H1-B visas.

"We continue to see a pattern of U.S. companies misusing foreign worker visas
by bringing them from overseas and paying them in pesos or rupees" said the
director of the Wage and Hour Division office in San Francisco.

\-----

